# Help Finding Lexan Bodies



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Hello-

Looking for a good site to preview all the various bodies that are manufactured for off (and on) road battery RC cars, nothing fancy, but can"t seem to find a good site.

Can anyone help?

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

towerhobbies.com has alot of bodies but i dont under stand your question?


----------



## tanktruck88 (Jan 29, 2002)

McCallister has some awesome bodies at really good prices


http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

There isn't any main website that has all of the bodies available. The fact is that there are a lot of smaller companies that make lexan bodies that either sell direct through the internet or to hobby stores and bypass the major distributors. Your best best is to try the main r/c distributor's website or the r/c body manufacturer's website. The following isn't meant to be a complete listing. (sorry if I missed someone's favorite r/c body company)

R/C Distributors:
Tower Hobbies - http://www.towerhobbies.com/
Horizon Hobby - http://www.horizonhobby.com/
Stormer Hobbies - http://www.stormerhobbies.com/

R/C Manufacturers
Bolink - http://www.bolink.com/
Custom Works http://www.customworksrc.com/ (dirt oval bodies)
HPI - http://www.hpiracing.com/
JConcepts - http://www.jconcepts.net (off-road bodies)
McAllister - http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/
Parma/PSE - http://www.parmapse.com/
Proline(Protoform) - http://www.pro-lineracing.com/ 
Tamiya - http://www.tamiya.com/
Windtunnel - http://members.fbx.com/~rmurdock/windtunnel/ (oval bodies)


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Here is another.

http://www.customworksrc.com/index.html


----------



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

Windtunnel body works link is below as well.


----------

